# Herbie may become a valuable license



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

From _Sci Fi Wire_:

*Keaton Steers Herbie* 

Michael Keaton will join Lindsay Lohan in Herbie: Fully Loaded, a new movie in Disney's venerable Love Bug franchise, Variety reported. Angela Robinson is directing. Keaton takes the role after completing First Daughter for director Forest Whitaker.

The original 1968 The Love Bug starred Dean Jones and Buddy Hackett in a comedy about a Volkswagen beetle with a mind of its own, the trade paper reported. Tom Lennon and Robert Ben Garant wrote the new Herbie, which sets the story in the world of NASCAR racing.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Rattrap said:


> ... which sets the story in the world of NASCAR racing.


Ah...NASCAR racing. So, in other words, everytime somebody in the grandstand sneezes they will throw a yellow flag and run the next 15 laps behind the pace car. And if any car has a lead of more than a 8 feet during the last 10 laps they will find an excuse to throw another yellow flag so that everybody can close in on the leader. It's the pro-wrestling of motorsports.

That being said, if any company produces a proper Herbie kit with decals, I'll buy a few.


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

The writers are the Reno 911 guys. AWESOME!!!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Ahhhh, Lindsay Lohan! WooHoo!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Keaton?!  :freak: 

Now _that's_ interesting.


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

Yeah, that means Herbie will have butt ugly fiberglass wings on his rear fenders....


----------



## Kenobi1125 (Sep 16, 2003)

And be a cool semi-matte black, have a wicked afterburner and machine guns!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, if it's NASCAR you can bet Racing Champions will have models of every car that appears in the movie!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

John P said:


> Well, if it's NASCAR you can bet Racing Champions will have models of every car that appears in the movie!


And every box will have "Designed by George Barris" in bright orange neon letters.:freak: 

Bob


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Didn't George Barris design everything George Barris didn't design?

OAB


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

origAurora buyer said:


> Didn't George Barris design everything George Barris didn't design?
> 
> OAB


Absolutely.

- GJS


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Is this going to be a new beetle Herbie or the same old '63 we've all grown to love?


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

I wonder which NASCAR series it will be and what number they will use since 24 is already taken?


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I my very good Homer voice

"mmmmmmmmmmm Lindsey Lohan."

Travis


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

philp said:


> I wonder which NASCAR series it will be and what number they will use since 24 is already taken?


???? Herbie's number is 53. ????


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I thought Herbie was number ocho :tongue:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Just Plain Al said:


> I thought Herbie was number ocho :tongue:


Why did that kid call him Ocho anyways?


----------



## higgprime (Mar 28, 2003)

5 + 3 = 8? (shrug)


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

higgprime said:


> 5 + 3 = 8? (shrug)


Yep, that's what the kid said in the movie when they asked him. He pointed to the numbers on Herbie's door & said "Five plus three is eight. Ocho."


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Since Polar put out a statement that they would not do anymore movie tie-ins, would this mean they would withdraw the kit?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

heiki said:


> Since Polar put out a statement that they would not do anymore movie tie-ins, would this mean they would withdraw the kit?


No, that was no _new_ movie tie-ins. The kit is from the _old_ movies!  
But it wouldn't suprise me if the new Herbie was a new Beetle. I wouldn't be _that_ heartbroken.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Yes B'ye!!

Funny This weekend I had to Drive on a Bus line to catch up with my wife and family. I brought my laptop with me and poped in my Love bug DVD. talk about senso vision. watching the race and driving made it feel like a simulator HEHE. 

and I was thinking it would be time for Disney to do a current Herbie. not that the classic is outta date but a new one could work if done well. then I log on at 56k pop into this fourm and read about the movie....small world after all. Don't everyone sing that classic Disney song!!

oh ya picked up the Polar lights Bug last thursday and she's in the paint shop as I type.


later Rob


----------

